# Help me design a 2021 fert plan!!



## jhhoffma (Jun 6, 2020)

So the lawn is a mix of sun/shade crops, mainly TTTF with a little BG and some fine fescue thrown in for good measure. I can get it to green up real nice every year by just using the 4 step program from Ace Hardware (not paying the Scott's premium). Last year, I took the mowing up to 2x/week and saw pretty big improvements in most areas.

However, this year I decided to do soil tests on the front and back. Attached are the results (no real difference between front and back). Note: I'm in West Michigan FWIW...


Trying to find the right mix to get back in the green on everything and dominate! Obviously the low potassium is a concern and will affect my recovery in the summer stress, and may explain some of my previous issues (having to use excessive water to keep green, long recovery for urine spots, etc). I'm not as worried about the pH, but would like to lower it down closer to neutral.

I have really heavy clay-based soil so I was a little surprised at the organic matter content, but I did use a fair amount of Milorganite last year in hopes that it would help. To loosen up the soil, I've tried a couple apps of gypsum last year and some liquid aeration (Southern Ag).

What would y'all propose for a good fert plan? I was looking at trying some starter fert to do a spring overseed, then pickup up some Sanctuary and see how far that takes me through the rest of the year. I've already thrown down some humic, soil loosener and Tenacity...bentgrass in the back is a problem.

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Get that ph down. I wouldn't worry about anything else.

Watch this
https://youtu.be/_oAoQzJ7SgQ


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You need phosphorus and potassium so it would make sense to fertilize with a balanced fertilizer when it is appropriate to fertilize with nitrogen. You will get an equal amount of N, P, and K. Your soil test does not give recommendations on the amount of P and K you need. Maybe you can call them and get them to include that information for you. Many people have nice lawns with high pH. Iron isn't very available at high pH but spraying with FAS provides it. If you want to try to lower the pH, elemental sulfur can be used. There is some information on elemental sulfur and FAS in g-man's soil remediation guidelines:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If that potassium level is accurate consider sourcing some straight SOP/MOP and throwing some down now before the summer stress season. If you can't find straight Potassium go with the 5-0-20 type ferts (?). Whatever you find local. At least that's my mentality, not sure if you share the same (hence why it's hard to recommend an exact season-long fert plan... we all have different ways to go about it).


----------

